# 70% Vs 91% Rubbing Alcohol



## melonie

Hi All,

Would anybody know if there's a difference between the two kinds of rubbing alcohol on soaps.  I have been using 70% rubbing alcohol to spray on my soaps to get rid of the bubbles.  I notice that the alcohol doesn't evaporate fast enough, and the droplets would form little indentations on the soaps.   Has anybody experienced the same thing?  Please let me know.

Have a wonderful day,

Melonie


----------



## cindymeredith

melonie said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Would anybody know if there's a difference between the two kinds of rubbing alcohol on soaps.  I have been using 70% rubbing alcohol to spray on my soaps to get rid of the bubbles.  I notice that the alcohol doesn't evaporate fast enough, and the droplets would form little indentations on the soaps.   Has anybody experienced the same thing?  Please let me know.
> 
> Have a wonderful day,
> 
> Melonie



Hi Melonie,
I've always used 91% (for no particular reason) and never experienced any problems with it.


----------



## michelleB

70% alcohol has 30% water
91% alcohol has 9% water

Hence, the 91% alcohol would be "truer" and evaporate much quicker. Learned the importance of this while working in the electronic industry. People always hear to clean electrical components with alcohol, but if you pick the wrong one, you're creating moisture damage instantly. I only use the 91%. Same principal applies to soaps... use the one with less water and you'll get less of a water effect (droplet indentions, slow evap).


----------



## melonie

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for solving that problem and thanks for the tip!

Here's to soapmaking,

Melonie


----------

